# FS: Eskimo 8" Gas Ice Auger



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$175

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=32906180&cat=&lpid=&search=auger&ad_cid=2

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sold.


----------

